# PunkOiSka gone for good?



## erisACAB (Feb 27, 2018)

Just got my first computer in a couple years and I'm realizing one for my favorite forums for chatting and finding obscure music is gone or moved. I know theres punktorrents and anarchopunk but I was always more active on punkoiska and had better luck with requests there. Any of y'all have any idea? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 27, 2018)

boy, yeah i dunno, these days i mostly use soulseek or google for "[band name] blogspot download", which is a good way to find a lot of obscure blogspot sites that post full albums.


----------

